# Dcc controller short HO



## TrainDude20 (Nov 24, 2021)

I was Placing track on my makeshift layout and i unplugged the Dcc command center (Bachman EZ)(To protect myself) from the track but left power on. and when i went to plug back in The track plug slipped into the i/o port and then when I pulled the Plug out to plug in the correct spot the lights shut off. when retrying the lights would turn on then the main light would shut off leaving the direction light and dcc button 1 illuminated for about 10-15 seconds. Some times even when i unplugged everything and restarted it would last longer or it would be shorter. Did i Short my controller? Or is a self Defense Kind of thing to protect itself I Was a o gauge guy until recent. What did i do Please Help. Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

So welcome to the forums! It's a shame you had to join us under these circumstances.

Unfortunately your description of the problem reads like something written in a panic and I confess that I cannot visualize what actually happened. I'm also of the opinion that plugs do not "just slip in" to sockets: people put them there. A loose wire flopping around isn't likely to make solid enough contact with a recessed plug to cause a problem. If you accidentally plugged it into the wrong spot, well OK, that happens. You would be far from the first member here to create the "magic blue smoke" by connecting something incorrectly. But since (as I understand it) the EZ Command has 3 plugs: one for track (an ethernet style plug) outputs, one for AC in, and one for DC-in (both barrel plugs of different sizes), I'm really not sure how you could have gotten one wrong. Maybe you have an older set with different plug arrangements.

One other thing: you don't need to "protect yourself" from the tiny voltages we use in the smaller scales. It's a good idea never to work on live circuits, but that protects equipment, not operators. Ever touched your tongue to the terminals of a 9v battery? That's about the level of danger here.

I hope you didn't fry your system The EZ Command instructions are pretty clear that you should not plug your set into the wall if it is not connected to the track. So if anything happened it's more likely that it leaving plugged in caused the problem.

First of all, make absolutely certain that nothing on your layout is causing a short: misplaced tools, stray bits of metal, or the track arrangement itself. If you have a "reversing loop", in which a train can leave one leg of a turnout and return by the other while traveling forward the entire time, you have created a short with your track, and that requires special treatment. A simple oval with a few sidings or passing sections will not have a reverse loop, but if you start connecting tracks across your oval, you may have created one. If you're not sure, post a simple track diagram and one of us can tell you.

Once you're sure there isn't a short, then unplug your EZ Command COMPLETELY (track from controller, controller from wall) and let it cool down completely. Connect your track to your controller, then your controller to the wall. Cross your fingers. If it works, great. If not, well, you can contact Bachmann for a repair or buy a new set (or a different brand).


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Looking at a photo of the EZ Controller, he plugged in the barrel connector for track power into the Cat 5 jack. I tried researching what voltage or signal is on the Cat 5 jack but came up with zero information.

If that was a true barrel connector with a positive and negative section, I don't imagine the center of the connector touched anything, but the outer part of the connector would have touched one or more of the leaves in the Cat 5 connector.

As I said though, I have no idea the voltage or signal on the leaves inside the Cat 5 port.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I see that now. The picture in the manual is a little misleading in where the words "to track" are located. But that doesn't change the essence of my response. It's extremely unlikely that there could have been "accidental" contact sufficient to cause an issue. The AC input looks like a more recessed plug with a bigger socket.

But he also says he left it plugged in, but track connector "slipped into the I/O port". So there was no high voltage feed into the unit at any time. Arguably, even the power output from the wall wart should have been stepped down sufficiently to avoid a significant problem, even if he plugged that into the wrong jack briefly.

My money is in a reverse loop or other short in the track.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Well never know without a track plan or photo of the layout.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Please draw your track arrangement with all connections, crossings, and switches/turnouts. Maybe you have a problem there. 

Try connecting your EZ-Command to about two feet of track with nothing else. Just the wire to three lengths of straight EZ-Track or whatever you're using. Power it up. Does anything seem amiss?

Power down. Put your locomotive on the rails, properly, all wheels in proper place, and power up once more. What happens?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The manual states that if there was a mistake while 
while making connections you should disconnect all
wires pull the
power supply from the wall outlet for 2 min. to allow
it to reset, then reconnect the wires before again
plugging power supply into wall outlet.
The 'I/o' port is used to connect wired
hand held controllers so it could have some
voltage on it's contacts. As posted, if none of
the suggestions solve the issue contact Bachmann
for advice.

Don


----------

